
Thank you HN: 180.000+ views, 15.000+ downloads, 8.000+ stars, 7 days - ktsaou
After several months of hard work on a new open source real-time performance monitoring solution for Linux (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;firehol&#x2F;netdata), we were unsuccessfully trying to build a community (hardly had 100 users).<p>Then, a week ago, @cujanovic posted this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11388196 on Hacker News.<p>And within hours, everything went crazy!<p>The same day, netdata entered Github’s Trending pages. The next day it was among the top in Daily, Weekly and Monthly! Posts and blogs were written (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;firehol&#x2F;netdata&#x2F;issues&#x2F;148) all over the world!<p>And we still run with 1.000+ downloads per day!<p>You started this!<p>Thank you HN!
======
ktsaou
Original post of @cujanovic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11388196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11388196)

Netdata home:
[https://github.com/firehol/netdata](https://github.com/firehol/netdata)

Netdata demo: [http://netdata.firehol.org/](http://netdata.firehol.org/)

Posts about netdata:
[https://github.com/firehol/netdata/issues/148](https://github.com/firehol/netdata/issues/148)

------
asimuvPR
Congratulations! Its a really nice solution, can't be too surprised people
loved it. :)

